# Writer wanted for commissions



## dork95 (Dec 16, 2017)

Looking for a writer to do some mpreg anthro stories. 

Prompts will be shown in PM upon accepting. Word count rate requested.

Samples would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pypedreams (Dec 17, 2017)

I can provide samples but I want to know if this is a paid project.


----------



## AmethystMare (Dec 17, 2017)

Happy and always open to take on paid work!

All details here: www.furaffinity.net: Commissions (2017) -- Amethyst_Mare's Journal

I am best contacted by e-mail, if fancied: amethystmare@hotmail.co.uk
(Please note that I log onto the forums infrequently and use e-mail to better be able to communicate with commissioners.)


----------



## amethystskyes (Dec 22, 2017)

My previous work is with non-gendered (though male coded) robots but I am always up for a new challenge. I'm just getting started so I don't have a set rate yet but I would totally be down for discussing it. Just gimme a word count and a budget and I'll let you know if I can make it work. ^-^


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 2, 2018)

Closing this due to it not belonging in this section, but also not meeting the rule requirements for The Art Sales and Auctions.


----------

